# Does anyone make a kit to turn something like Sharpies?



## Drstrangefart (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll venture a guess this might get moved to a different forum. No problemo. But, since I've started turning, I've wanted to turn my own permanent markers. Figure someone has to have something to scratch that itch with.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 15, 2010)

The short answer is yes. You can buy a sharpie refill for the sharpie pen sold at most big box office stores. 

Check out these threads:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55047&highlight=sharpie
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52672

They should answer several of your questions.


----------



## el_d (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sharpies rock!!!*

I dont know of a "Kit" for the sharpies marker refills but there was a buy for the taps that matched the threads. 
 I got a tap in a trade and have made 2, They are pretty cool and fun to make. Kinda starts you off into the "kitless" rhealm....


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, no kidding. I looked into the threads provided, and it looks more complex than my skills and tools will allow right now. I'm gonna talk to my dad and see what he thinks. We may be able to pull this one off.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 16, 2010)

I checked on the taps and they are all sold.  If someone has one they want to get rid of, give me a pm.
Charles


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 16, 2010)

I got the sharpie tap in the group buy.  However, since then I haven't seen one store that still carries the refills...


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ive seen the refills at office max and staples.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Ive seen the refills at office max and staples.



Not in my area.  Office Max, Staples, Office Depot, or art stores...


----------



## Gagler (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sk...ltCount=1&csSearchTag=true&_requestid=1483481

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001V9LQM0/ref=nosim/billybobscomp-20


----------



## Gagler (Dec 16, 2010)

if anyone wants to get rid of their tap, please PM me.


----------



## rbooher7526 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Sharpie Tap*

Can someone tell me what size the tap is that works for the sharpie?

Many thanks


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 16, 2010)

rbooher7526 said:


> Can someone tell me what size the tap is that works for the sharpie?
> 
> Many thanks




The Sharpie tap is a proprietary one.  A group buy happened last year where we had taps specifically manufactured for us.

However, in one of the previous threads, a member advised which tap was "close enough" to work.  I forget which one it was, but you can search and find it there.


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 16, 2010)

If any one else wants to sell theirs i would be interested


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 16, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> I got the sharpie tap in the group buy. However, since then I haven't seen one store that still carries the refills...


 
I also saw them at Hobby Lobby, which is what sparked the curiosity.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 16, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> rbooher7526 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me what size the tap is that works for the sharpie?
> ...


 
I was one member who made that comment!  I made a few dozen of these things and found _(if memory serves)_ that a common 1/2 x 20 tap available locally for a dollar or two, worked just fine.  A little tight but after a few back and forth motions with the tap, the Sharpie inserts screwed in and out just fine.  

Keep in mind, the refill itself is screwed in once every few months or so and unscrewed back out when replaced so it's not like the refill is screwed and unscrewed several times a day like a regular capped pen!

This "unprofessional" approach to pen making seemed to almost insight a riot when I mentioned it and a few members took offense to the term "close enough" so I figured if they were happy with buying their $30 "special" taps, I would just drop out of the discussions and go on my merry way making my pen bodies and everyone would be happy!


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 16, 2010)

According to the old threads, it's 0.450"-26. My measurements show 0.452-0.454" and about 25.5 TPI, so it's probably M11.5x1.0. Some people were using an M12x1.0 which would be a bit loose but apparently worked.

As an alternative, a normal 67-cent ($7.99/doz) non-refillable Sharpie's barrel is a tad under 1/2" OD at the cap. You could run a 1/2"-20 die up the barrel and use that instead of the $1.99 refill.

The extra-fine Sharpie's barrel is 7/16" OD at the cap and could be treated the same way with a 7/16"-20 die.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 16, 2010)

A 1/2" 20 TPI NF tap that you can get at HF works just fine. The refills can be bought at Office Depot for $1.98, item # 765390 . They have them in stock, I bought a few 3 days ago. It's not like anyone is going to be making Sharpies that sell for 100's of $$, more of a nice give away.......no reason to overthink it. 
Have fun with it...
Bob


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 16, 2010)

Rethinking even further, just bore a barrel to 0.485" and 3-7/16" deep and the standard Sharpie just fits in there nice and snug. When it's dead, grab the black part with pliers and twist it out again.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 17, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> Phunky_2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen the refills at office max and staples.
> ...



They don't have them in my area on the shelves, so I ordered Online and they were delivered to my house from the local store for no additional charge.


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 17, 2010)

Chthulhu said:


> Rethinking even further, just bore a barrel to 0.485" and 3-7/16" deep and the standard Sharpie just fits in there nice and snug. When it's dead, grab the black part with pliers and twist it out again.



For the cap, bore to 0.505" and 2" deep, cut off the clip and the little nub under it, and shove that in.

Here's a quick and dirty, drilled from the wrong end of the barrel so the grain doesn't line up with the cap, and I cracked the barrel at the lip through a knot, but it works! <G>

"Sanded" with ScotchBrite and "finished" with a mineral oil rub.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm gonna have to look into that little number there.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 27, 2012)

I've done several of these. I use the plastic part of the center band for an El Grande rollerball kit. I just cut off the shoulder part and glue it into the barrel as a threaded insert. The sharpie refill threads into them perfectly.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 29, 2012)

wha? ... are you saying that the sharpie refills will thread/screw the "nib holder" or the cap's "center band and ring" ?

... as referenced in this PDF:  
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen%20Kit%20Instructions/ElGrandeRBF.pdf


----------



## snyiper (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok but where can you buy the el grande' center band parts?


----------



## OOPS (Mar 29, 2012)

I wanted to make one or perhaps two of these, so the cost of a tap just didn't seem worth it.  I have purchased one of the refillable Sharpies (the brushed aluminum housing that the refills go into.)  I think the cost was about $6.  What I intend to do is cut out the small threaded section of the aluminum housing and use that for the threads in my pen.  I figured it was like buying a $6 kit to make the pen.  Plus, you get a refill with the aluminum housing!

Some of you might try that as a cheaper alternative, if you just want one for yourself.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 29, 2012)

If its the el grande coupler ... then beartoothwoods.com has them for 49 cents/ea.

edit: metal coupler, which mates the nib/section to the body (has outside and inside threading)  - marked as "nib holder" in that diagram


----------



## gwilki (Mar 29, 2012)

Not the nib holder.  The center band. It's a plastic part that presses into the cap's tube. It has a shoulder on it that the rings press against. The threads on the inside of it match those of the Sharpie refill. I can't say where to get them. I had a few kicking around from kits that I used other parts out of.


----------

